# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Is it safe for humans to eat mice???

## EvesFriend

Ok, serious question here. I was trying to feed my BP a mouse and as usual, she didn't eat it. I conked the mouse over the head so it would stop scurrying about and scaring my snake and I accidentally killed it. I threw the dead mouse in my holding tank with another live mouse to see if possibly the live mouse was hungry. I really didn't wanna waste the thing as I know they are full of protein so I figured maybe the other live mouse I have will eat the dead one. It did not.

So my question is this - Is it ok for a human to eat a dead mouse? I am on a budget and cannot be wasting mice, so if my animals won't eat the thing I sure as hell will. Should I bake it first or microwave it? Has anyone else done this before??????

----------


## Skittles1101

You can't be serious...

----------

_MoshBalls_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Are you serious?

----------


## EvesFriend

> You can't be serious...



I am dead serious. I mean humans eat chickens and cows and all that, a lot of asians I know eat dogs so I really don't think a little tiny mouse would be a problem. I just want to make sure it's safe though so I don't get sick. Please help.

----------

_shelliebear_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## MikeV

> I am dead serious. I mean humans eat chickens and cows and all that, a lot of asians I know eat dogs so I really don't think a little tiny mouse would be a problem. I just want to make sure it's safe though so I don't get sick. Please help.


wow

really... 

Are we near a bridge? hmm

----------

_Skittles1101_ (06-01-2011)

----------


## Skittles1101

That's just gross, first of all mice have barely ANY meat on them, so you'd be eating bones and all, it's hardly worth the effort to even cook. Why don't you just toss it outside and make some scavenger animal's day?

----------


## babyknees

I'm sure this information is available on the internet somewhere. I'm also sure you CAN eat mice they just probably don't taste very good and if it hasn't been properly refrigerated then you'll probably make yourself sick.

----------


## FINGAZZ

> Ok, serious question here. I was trying to feed my BP a mouse and as usual, she didn't eat it. I conked the mouse over the head so it would stop scurrying about and scaring my snake and I accidentally killed it. I threw the dead mouse in my holding tank with another live mouse to see if possibly the live mouse was hungry. I really didn't wanna waste the thing as I know they are full of protein so I figured maybe the other live mouse I have will eat the dead one. It did not.
> 
> So my question is this - Is it ok for a human to eat a dead mouse? I am on a budget and cannot be wasting mice, so if my animals won't eat the thing I sure as hell will. Should I bake it first or microwave it? Has anyone else done this before??????


all i can say is wow. the smart thing would be freeze it then offer it when feeding time rolls around ther for you dont waste money.duhh.lol then again if you just want to try mouse for dinner go for it.if people in other countries can eat bats,cats,dogs then why not a mouse.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I mean I'm on a budget too but a loaf of bread, some generic lunch meat, and a carton of eggs is tons of protein for about $10.. 

If you are serious.. Any animal that isn't diseased would be safe for human consumption. I can not  imagine rodents tasting good but who knows. 

The moment an animal dies, it begins to decay. A combination of immediate cleaning/gutting to remove organs which can make you seriously I'll and taint the meat, along with quickly cooking or freezing, is necessary for any fresh meat. 

I would strongly advise against it.

----------


## FINGAZZ

the world is coming to a end for sure now!!!lol

----------


## EvesFriend

> That's just gross, first of all mice have barely ANY meat on them, so you'd be eating bones and all, it's hardly worth the effort to even cook. Why don't you just toss it outside and make some scavenger animal's day?



The way I'm looking at it, _I_ am the scavenger animal.  :Smile:

----------

_Anya_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## Skittles1101

> The way I'm looking at it, _I_ am the scavenger animal.


I'd rather buy a $1 double cheesburger from McDonalds than eat a $1 mouse...but that's just me.

----------

_Anya_ (06-02-2011),_monk90222_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## EvesFriend

> all i can say is wow. the smart thing would be freeze it then offer it when feeding time rolls around ther for you dont waste money.duhh.lol then again if you just want to try mouse for dinner go for it.if people in other countries can eat bats,cats,dogs then why not a mouse.



Dude, I don't want a dead mouse chillin' in my freezer. Pun intended.

----------


## EvesFriend

> I'd rather buy a $1 double cheesburger from McDonalds than eat a $1 mouse...but that's just me.



I paid $3.26 for this thing. Petco, heh! 8.75% sales tax!

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

You wouldn't even get a tablespoon of actual meat off of a feeder mouse.

----------


## FINGAZZ

> I paid $3.26 for this thing. Petco, heh! 8.75% sales tax!


maybe you should just get a bata fish instead of a snake.seems you cant afford it or deal with the ups and downs that come along with owning a bp.wonder how long till you eat the snake because it ends up costing you to much money.lol :Rolleyes2:

----------


## mark and marley

go make a quesadilla!!!!!!!

----------


## llovelace

this thread is to funny....but to answer the question, yes edible.  We eat squirrel, it would take alot of mice to make a meal; or were you thinking horderves?

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Use it as a bait for bass Fishing at least if You catch one u gonna a have plenty of meat  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## EvesFriend

> maybe you should just get a bata fish instead of a snake.seems you cant afford it or deal with the ups and downs that come along with owning a bp.wonder how long till you eat the snake because it ends up costing you to much money.lol



I'd never eat my snake - at least not my own.

----------


## Exotic Ectotherms

If you do eat it, please record a video of the consumption as well as the hours of vomiting afterwards and post it on here.  I personally wouldn't risk it...but to each his own.  Good luck.

----------

_Anya_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## Kinra

Rats are better for you... In fact you could live on just rats for food, so if your going to eat your snakes refused food I recommend switching him to rats...

Also, I don't get why you'd be willing to eat a mouse, but not put it in your freezer...  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------

_Anya_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## EvesFriend

So what I've decided to do is leave the dead mouse in the holding tank a little while longer. I figure if the live mouse eats it then it'll be much better and more healthy for him anyway. But if he doesn't eat it then I'm gonna have to take care of it and I'd be darned if I let a good, fit, healthy mouse go to waste!

----------


## MikeV

> I'd never eat my snake - at least not my own.


OHKAY were being trolled

----------


## EvesFriend

> Rats are better for you... In fact you could live on just rats for food, so if your going to eat your snakes refused food I recommend switching him to rats...
> 
> Also, I don't get why you'd be willing to eat a mouse, but not put it in your freezer...




I know for a fact rats are good for you because I used to always watch the movie Interview With A Vampire and Louis the vampire always ate rats instead of real humans! If I had a rat I wouldn't even think twice about asking if it's edible!

----------


## FINGAZZ

this should be on the next show man vs food. :ROFL:

----------


## EvesFriend

> OHKAY were being trolled



I was just kidding about that. Of course I wouldn't eat a snake, I don't even know why you'd suggest something so stupid.

----------


## rabernet

> You can't be serious...


You took the words right out of my mouth. 

The other word was....Wow!  :Weirdface:

----------

_Skittles1101_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## Kinra

> So what I've decided to do is leave the dead mouse in the holding tank a little while longer. I figure if the live mouse eats it then it'll be much better and more healthy for him anyway. But if he doesn't eat it then I'm gonna have to take care of it and I'd be darned if I let a good, fit, healthy mouse go to waste!


I don't think mice are cannibals unless you are starving them...

----------


## MikeV

Yeah I heard about this story right, its very similar:

A guy lived under a BRIDGE for 20 years and just ate all the rats that people would feed him from the top of the bridge. 

True story.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Lol. Definitely comical for sure!  :Razz:

----------


## Bellabob

...........................wtf.....................?................

----------


## rabernet

> I know for a fact rats are good for you because I used to always watch the movie Interview With A Vampire and Louis the vampire always ate rats instead of real humans! If I had a rat I wouldn't even think twice about asking if it's edible!


And of course, a fictional movie is the best place EVER get your information from as "fact".  :Weirdface:

----------

_angllady2_ (06-01-2011),_Fraido_ (07-21-2016),_Jay_Bunny_ (06-02-2011),_joepythons_ (06-02-2011),_Skittles1101_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## MikeV

Why do we feed trolls so much here :l 

Its like we WANT them to keep going

----------


## Kinra

> I know for a fact rats are good for you because I used to always watch the movie Interview With A Vampire and Louis the vampire always ate rats instead of real humans! If I had a rat I wouldn't even think twice about asking if it's edible!


I'm not sure what blood has to do with the nutritional value of meat, but whatever floats your boat...

----------

_Anya_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## Kymberli

Lol... I'm just going to walk away from this one.

----------


## rabernet

> Why do we feed trolls so much here :l 
> 
> Its like we WANT them to keep going


Sometimes it's fun to play with trolls. Like when you're bored....oooooops, did I say the bored word out loud?  :Surprised:

----------


## LadyOhh

> a lot of asians I know eat dogs


I'm sorry, but I am Asian, and neither my family or I have ever eaten dog. Do you live in a foreign country?

----------

_Skittles1101_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## EvergladesExotics

> I was just kidding about that. Of course I wouldn't eat a snake, I don't even know why you'd suggest something so stupid.


I don't know why you'd ask something so stupid either. Geesh, really!?? If you were honestly interested in saving money the mouse would be in the freezer right now, so I don't think that's your motivation. Sounds like you just want to eat a mouse but know that it can be sickening so you want others to tell you it's okay. Hey, if you want a kick out of eating a decaying mouse then go for it dude.

----------


## MikeV

> Sometimes it's fun to play with trolls. Like when you're bored....oooooops, did I say the bored word out loud?


Okay

Fair enough

So OP, how do you like the taste of capybara? I actually live in Venezuela and I go outside every morning and you know what I do?

I actually lasso one, take it home and eat it with my 67 family members who live all in my 2 bedroom house.

Capybara is a rodent. so are mice and rats. I do it, you can do it

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> And of course, a fictional movie is the best place EVER get your information from as "fact".


Actually brother of my grandfather was in french army during First World War in trenches... THEY EAT RATS... They skin them gut them marinate in white wine for couple of days and they cook and eat them... was a time then French Army have not enough food but they always have enough wine  :Razz:

----------


## EvesFriend

> I don't know why you'd ask something so stupid either. Geesh, really!?? If you were honestly interested in saving money the mouse would be in the freezer right now, so I don't think that's your motivation. Sounds like you just want to eat a mouse but know that it can be sickening so you want others to tell you it's okay. Hey, if you want a kick out of eating a decaying mouse then go for it dude.



Dude, come on. If my girlfriend saw a freaking dead mouse in our freezer she'd kill me. She'd literally think I was a psycho and on some crazy drugs!

----------


## FINGAZZ

im from n.y and the rats in the subways are the size of cats.so if you take a liking to eating them youll save alot of money by moving there since your all about saving a doller.you and the snake would be in heaven there.

----------


## EvesFriend

> Okay
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> So OP, how do you like the taste of capybara? I actually live in Venezuela and I go outside every morning and you know what I do?
> 
> I actually lasso one, take it home and eat it with my 67 family members who live all in my 2 bedroom house.
> 
> Capybara is a rodent. so are mice and rats. I do it, you can do it



That sounds like an enormous amount of work friend, but if it works for you, all the power to ya!

----------


## Obscurus28

Thats so awesome man! eat it! lol i would reccomend putting it in a pot and making soup, cook it for a long time so everything comes off the bones. but yes u can eat it. just soup is the best i can think of. if your going to microwave it make sure you puncture it so it doesnt pop in the microwave.  :Very Happy:  GL!

----------

_Anya_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## EvesFriend

> Thats so awesome man! eat it! lol i would reccomend putting it in a pot and making soup, cook it for a long time so everything comes off the bones. but yes u can eat it. just soup is the best i can think of. if your going to microwave it make sure you puncture it so it doesnt pop in the microwave.  GL!



Put it in a pot and make soup??? What do ya think I am a witch or somethin?

----------


## Kinra

> Dude, come on. If my girlfriend saw a freaking dead mouse in our freezer she'd kill me. She'd literally think I was a psycho and on some crazy drugs!


I'd hate to hear what she would think if she heard you at the mouse instead...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I say cut your losses, toss the mouse and eat ramen noodles for a few days...

----------


## MikeV

> That sounds like an enormous amount of work friend, but if it works for you, all the power to ya!



Oh yeah, if you keep the toes they make really good tooth-picks 

just thought id share that information with you.

----------


## Obscurus28

> Put it in a pot and make soup??? What do ya think I am a witch or somethin?


well you can add things like curry and other spices that i think would acctually make it good. or you can puree it and drink it like a smoothie, blender? that might work. or you can make mouse jerky by skining it and stretching it and drying it with a blow dryer  :Smile:

----------

_Anya_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## Kinra

> Oh yeah, if you keep the toes they make really good tooth-picks 
> 
> just thought id share that information with you.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

_Anya_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## SpartaDog

I couldn't bring myself to read this entire thread, so I'm just going to leave this here and be on my way.

The box of frozen mice available at most pet stores says "Not for human consumption". You decide.

----------


## EvesFriend

> Oh yeah, if you keep the toes they make really good tooth-picks 
> 
> just thought id share that information with you.




That's just disgusting, but since you are from Canada I forgive you.  :Smile:

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> Dude, come on. If my girlfriend saw a freaking dead mouse in our freezer she'd kill me. She'd literally think I was a psycho and on some crazy drugs!


HMM and what do you think we are ALL thinking.

----------

_Anya_ (06-02-2011),_Evenstar_ (06-02-2011),_Fraido_ (07-21-2016),_joepythons_ (06-02-2011),mark and marley (06-02-2011),_Skittles1101_ (06-02-2011),snakesRkewl (06-02-2011)

----------


## llovelace

> HMM and what do you think we are ALL thinking.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  breath  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

_Anya_ (06-02-2011),mark and marley (06-02-2011)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> HMM and what do you think we are ALL thinking.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

_Anya_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## MikeV

> That's just disgusting, but since you are from Canada I forgive you.


Na im really from Venezuela. I put that I am from Canada because when I was 5 my father actually kidnapped me from Canada and brought me to Venezuela, where he taught me in the art of Capybara tracking and harvesting

I am actually a 4 time world champion Capybara lassooer

----------

Misfit (06-02-2011)

----------


## Pokersnake

Mice are edible. Snakes, dogs, cats, rodents, fish, frogs, turtles, insects, and most other animals are edible too. Don't eat the fur, bones or bowels (or poisonous parts), and you should be fine. Use safe food-handling techniques and cook it thoroughly. Chew well, and don't talk while you eat. 


Is it sad that the last time I went to the zoo, I discussed each animal by what it might taste like?

----------

_Anya_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> Is it sad that the last time I went to the zoo, I discussed each animal by what it might taste like?


No it isn't... I put tread about eating reptiles and Amphibians in off Topic section... not that long ago... 
Because I was working as cook on Florida i always wonder.. How it taste ???

----------


## kitedemon

Ok in some seriousness the british SAS survival guide warns quite strongly against eating rodents. The risk of Weils disease is high and it is quiet nasty. However I don't think that a lab grade rodent would carry Weils but it simply isn't worth the risk. I have eaten tons of odd things, a grab bag of insects, brains some weird shell fish thing that I have no idea what it is. My advise toast up some crickets, much better for you.

----------

_babyknees_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## angllady2

Well, if eating a mouse was gonna make you sick or kill you, it would certainly be if you left it sit for a couple of days at room temperature.

People do eat guinea pigs and those are pretty much rodents.  I have heard many accounts of people eating rats.  Mice I would imagine are more like popcorn or chips than an actual meal. One just ends up making you hungrier.

If it came down to survival, I don't think eating a rat or mouse would be an issue, but I'd for darn sure be smart about it, just like with squirrel or rabbit.  Kill it quick, gut it quicker, and chill or cook it within an hour. 

Gale

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

fava beans and a nice ciante  :Good Job:

----------

_Evenstar_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## AKballs

Throw it in the bushes and let mother nature take care of it dont be a damn fool

----------

bassistjon112 (06-02-2011)

----------


## CLSpider

Shoot, why do you think I breed all these rats and mice?? Not for my snakes, no, no. These are tasty treats for me!!  :Hungry: 
 :projectile:

----------


## MarkieJ



----------


## ballpythonluvr

Dude.......this is just gross!  I cannot even find the words...... :projectile:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I actually started a thread some time ago about wether or not we (breeders) would eat our rodents in the event of a natural disaster or political collapse. If there was no other food. Hmm I wonder if I can find it.

----------


## Jaxx



----------


## ms381

I saw a cooking programme recently and the chef wanted to put door mouse on the menu, but they are protected in England so he found an alternative, which was these specially bred mice for human consumption. They were massive, about the size of a small to medium rat. He cooked them up and served them to some random people, and they really liked them. They said that it tasted of nuts and pork! Yum yum any way I wouldn't go eating a mouse that is meant to be snake food, I dont likee to waste any food and especially meat, but this is crazy lol!

----------


## rabernet

> Dude, come on. If my girlfriend saw a freaking dead mouse in our freezer she'd kill me. She'd literally think I was a psycho and on some crazy drugs!


As opposed to watching you eat a $3 mouse so it doesn't go to waste? ROFLMAO 


Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk

----------


## shelliebear

I just don't understand. Forgive me if someone said it before, I didn't read through all 7 pages, but I don't understand--who made the decision that it's ok to eat a cow's liver, intestines, heart and brains and RAW FISH and eggs, even drink milk from a cow's udder, but it's not ok to do the same with a mouse or rat?
On a similar subject, we can drink milk from cows and goats, but human breast milk in ice cream (Baby Gaga in UK) is considered disgusting.
Where are the people who decided this? I'd like to check them for some sort of disease that compromises their brain function and decision making abilities....I'm sure I'd find something.  :Weirdface:

----------


## shelliebear

And another thing, I'll admit it makes my stomach squirm to think about eating a mouse, or drinking human breast milk. The real issue, is WHY? Why can I think about eating a chunk out of a cow's thigh and it's delicious, but not a mouse fried on a stick with some salt and pepper? French fries, ketchup, pickles--What's the deal? Why do we as people act like such picky eaters when we're capable of eating whatever we want? 
Just food for thought (pun intended  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Jerhart

*At first I was like...*






*But then I was like...*

----------


## shelliebear

Srs tho

----------


## dr del

Hi,

There's actually some reasoning behind these decisions - I'm not saying it is good reasoning but it is there;




> I just don't understand. Forgive me if someone said it before, I didn't read through all 7 pages, but I don't understand--who made the decision that it's ok to eat a cow's liver, intestines, heart and brains and RAW FISH and eggs, even drink milk from a cow's udder, but it's not ok to do the same with a mouse or rat?


This is mainly to do with the perception that rodents are eating garbage and therefore could be harbouring more diseasees and toxins. Far from entirely accurate - especially given the size of fish near sewage outlets and the occasional mercury spike/ red tide.





> On a similar subject, we can drink milk from cows and goats, but human breast milk in ice cream (Baby Gaga in UK) is considered disgusting.
> Where are the people who decided this? I'd like to check them for some sort of disease that compromises their brain function and decision making abilities....I'm sure I'd find something.


There is actually some fairly good reasons not to eat human produced products ( cannibalism being a somewhat more extreme version  :Razz:  ) and it is simply this;

Any disease or other problem contained in the product is 100% certain to be able to infect humans. Not that many diseases/ parasites can cross the species barrier.

And to the OP - get a grip. Wasted food is just something that is going to happen - next time just freeze it and keep it in a tupperware box in the freezer and try to convert them to F/T with it later. That would also cut down the price you pay for the rodents.


dr del

----------

ballpythonluvr (06-02-2011),_shelliebear_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## Abaddon91

my father has been to korea he had rat(gi buddy dared him is the story) said it was gamey :Good Job:

----------


## joepythons

> Put it in a pot and make soup??? What do ya think I am a witch or somethin?


Dude if i wrote down my thoughts about you i KNOW i would get some bad boy points  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: .So i will be nice for now  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Redneck_Crow

Not eating rodents comes from a cultual bias.  

I ate bbq paddy rats a few times when I was living overseas.  They didn't taste like chicken.  They tasted like squirrel, which is also a rodent, and delicious when properly prepared.  Groundhog is also good to eat, and it's a rodent too.

----------


## Bellabob

Redneck crow is right. Not eating rodents is cultural. We associate rodents with disease and death (which they cause.) The famous rat catchers of india eat rats, and its all they eat. They are paid by the Indian government to catch and exterminate rats from crop fields. They see that if they just leave them out to rot, that woul be a waste....so...they eat them. However, many a rat catcher has died from eating the bodies of infected rats.

If you are not a troll, and are really serious about this, than by all means go ahead and eat it. Your rat is captive bred and most likely safe to eat.

----------

_Redneck_Crow_ (06-02-2011),_shelliebear_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## MoshBalls

eww,  I wouldn't do it.  If you just killed it and you want to save it freeze it.  As long as it hasn't already been frozen.  (you can't refreeze meat)  Then you could heat it up and try it again on your snake.  

As for trying to feed it to your mouse that seem kinda mean.  I try not to let the mice/rats in my house know their future until the moment it comes.

----------


## MasonC2K

This is the greatest troll thread in the history of these forums. Ever. Period.

I lolled greatly. Props to OP for keepign it going for so long.

----------

_angllady2_ (06-03-2011)

----------


## shelliebear

Though it may be a troll thread, it raises some interesting questions about human decisions and perceptions....
We have the capacity to be on the top of the food chain, and yet we are one of the pickiest animals. 
We weren't even supposed to eat meat in the first place, and yet we convinced ourselves meat is good--but only THIS meat, not this one.
Pigs eat slop. Leftover spoiled pieces of food. Uh...ew? 
However, people that raise pigs for food specifically raise them in significantly better situations in terms of the food they eat (most of the time). Why could someone not do the same with a mouse? Breed them specifically for people to eat?
I'm really intrigued by some of the thought processes behind everybody's reasoning--including my own stomach squirming at the thought of mice as food.
However, with disease being a concern--cooking food at high temps will kill most bacteria. Why do we still eat cows remembering "mad cow disease", but we won't eat people?
I honestly can't say that if, after somebody died and donated their body to be food, I wouldn't at least try it. 
All animals can harbor all sorts of diseases, and humans can catch a lot of them, but not if the food is properly handled and cooked...I can't think that human meat would be different, or rodents. 
Just a thought. I'm not going to run out and eat frozen snake food, but I do love to ponder some of the psychology behind our reasoning as humans.

----------

_angllady2_ (06-03-2011)

----------


## Evenstar

Eat it raw.  Like your snake would.  Swollow it whole.  I dare you.

----------

_Alexandra V_ (06-02-2011),_DellaF_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Couple of clarifications/ points to consider.




> ....
> We have the capacity to be on the top of the food chain, and yet we are one of the pickiest animals.


As a species we really aren't picky compared to most of the animal kingdom - it's one of the reasons we spread so well through the various habitats.

That's not to say western culture hasn't become far more selective in what we will or wont eat - but that is purely because we can afford to.




> We weren't even supposed to eat meat in the first place, and yet we convinced ourselves meat is good--but only THIS meat, not this one.


Actually we are expressely designed to be able to eat both meat and some vegetable matter - from the shape of our teeth, through the design and length of our digestive tract and the bacteria that colonise them.

In fact we can digest any kind of meat but only a tiny fraction of the plant kingdom.

This omniverous diet is the reason we adapt so well to different ecosystems - we very rarely find one without _something_ we can eat in it.




> Pigs eat slop. Leftover spoiled pieces of food. Uh...ew?


Some do - but not many in the western agricultural system. They get specifically formulated and controlled diets designed to promote the insanely fast growth we have selectively bred the animals for.




> ......However, with disease being a concern--cooking food at high temps will kill most bacteria. Why do we still eat cows remembering "mad cow disease", but we won't eat people?


Most is a highly important word in these circumstances. It does nothing for quite a few problems - including mad cow disease.

Also we most definately do not eat the part of the cows affected by mad cow disease. The brain and spinal cord ( where the pesky prions are that cause the problems ) are completely discarded and any meat contaminated by them is also discarded.

And again - this is because we think it may be able to jump species. It started out as a sheep disease called scrapey ( well over here that's what it is called ) and only jumped to cows when the feed given to cattle had the bodies of those infected sheep added to it. 

So far nobody has proven it has ever jumped from sheep to humans though - which is why we don't have mad sheep disease.  :Very Happy: 




> I honestly can't say that if, after somebody died and donated their body to be food, I wouldn't at least try it. 
> All animals can harbor all sorts of diseases, and humans can catch a lot of them, but not if the food is properly handled and cooked...I can't think that human meat would be different, or rodents.


Just make sure you find out what they died from. And, as said, the fact it is human meat means anything it contained can affect humans.

And really there aren't that many diseases of animals that can infect us - that's why we make a big fuss when we find one like HN51 or rabies.




> Just a thought. I'm not going to run out and eat frozen snake food, but I do love to ponder some of the psychology behind our reasoning as humans.


It's a good attitude and habit to have - working out what makes us behave the way we do can never be a bad thing. Even if it occasionally makes you want to kick the whole human race in the britches.  :Wink: 


del

----------

_angllady2_ (06-03-2011),_Fraido_ (07-21-2016),John1982 (07-21-2016),_MarkieJ_ (06-02-2011),Misfit (06-03-2011),_shelliebear_ (06-02-2011),SlitherinSisters (06-05-2011),snakesRkewl (06-02-2011),_Swingline0.0.1_ (06-02-2011)

----------


## MikeV

> This is the greatest troll thread in the history of these forums. Ever. Period.
> 
> I lolled greatly. Props to OP for keepign it going for so long.


LOL go back a few pages and see how hard i trolled him.

so epic

----------


## fluffy3

My snake turned down his meal yesterday I sure wish I had read this thread before I tossed the rat off the balcony  :ROFL:  
I do have one question I think we are all thinking Did you eat it?? and what did it taste like??  :Weirdface:

----------


## DellaF

I'm gonna go thaw me out a couple for lunch tomorrow. This thread has made me hungry  :ROFL:  :sploosh:

----------


## Redneck_Crow

My snakes would hate me if I dipped into their groceries.  They are bottomless pits.

----------

_angllady2_ (06-03-2011)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I am dead serious. I mean humans eat chickens and cows and all that


Do you realize that the meat we eat is being processed first and not swallowed whole  :Confused:  

Of course you can always process the mouse yourself  :ROFL:  skin it, gut it and clean it like you would any other animal (good luck with that  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) and than cook it to your liking  :ROFL:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  whatever floats your boat I guess  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Want some Worcestershire sauce with that  :ROFL: 




> She'd literally think I was a psycho and on some crazy drugs!


I think she might be dead on  :Good Job: 

Now seriously while other cultures or extreme circumstances might lead people to eat what we consider bizarre food making a thread about eating a mouse for the sake of saving $1 is the MOST absurd thing I have ever read on this forum...........congrats for that  :Good Job:

----------


## reaper99

Dude! I eat squirre before soo I don't think that is that bad ofcouse they came from the wild but I think if you cook it well and make sure you clean/prepare
The mean right away to avoid contamination you'll be fine. 

ps. Don't forget to put salt on the meat before you cook it, it doesn't taste that good if you put the salt after. . . Been there

----------

_Redneck_Crow_ (06-04-2011)

----------


## snakesRkewl



----------

_angllady2_ (06-03-2011)

----------


## hymanwallace

As other posters have pointed out, mice don't have much meat on them. I suppose you could make them pets and fatten them up but in the usual case you are frying eggs in the kitchen and one of the varmints scoots between your slippers. 

If you`re swift you can stomp on the tail of the varmint and then wring its wretched neck. But as I said there`s not going to be much meat on it. 

However you can harvest the innards. Unless you are in a state of utter deprivation, and heaven forbid you have a family to feed, you can discard the intestines unless you are feeling industrious enough to make little sausages. 

The brain is tiny but tasty. A special treat for someone special.

----------


## Marrissa

This thread is 5 years old. The OP isn't even active on here anymore.

----------

PitOnTheProwl (07-21-2016),Stewart_Reptiles (07-21-2016)

----------


## Morjean

> This thread is 5 years old. The OP isn't even active on here anymore.


But ho boy am I glad that this thread resurfaced, that was a real treat to read 😂 best thing I've seen in a while 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## highqualityballz

Hope your joking... mice/rats are disease ridden animals and you can almost guarantee parasites if you eat them. I think im gonna puke just thinking about it!

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

> Hope your joking... mice/rats are disease ridden animals and you can almost guarantee parasites if you eat them. I think im gonna puke just thinking about it!


You would be surprised what even smart people will do if they are hungry enough. When I was attending a NATO SERE school in Europe we had a British SAS guy eat road kill. He ended up having to take a helicopter ride to the hospital.

----------


## Willowy

> Hope your joking... mice/rats are disease ridden animals and you can almost guarantee parasites if you eat them. I think im gonna puke just thinking about it!


If the rodents you're feeding your snakes are disease ridden and parasitic, so are your snakes  :Wink: . I hope you've found a better supplier than that. Rack-raised rodents ought to be about the cleanest animals you could get. You don't want to know how they raise chickens. . . :Razz: 

I didn't read the entire epic thread, lol, so I'm sure someone already addressed it. But, sure, humans CAN eat mice. Do you WANT to eat mice? Prolly not. Awfully bony. Same reason we don't eat sparrows or other tiny critters---too much work for not enough meat. But my uncles have stories of roasting rats (filthy tropical rats, not nice sanitary feeder rats) over a fire in Vietnam, and they're still alive. So knock yerself out. People will look at you a little weird though, haha.

----------


## highqualityballz

> If the rodents you're feeding your snakes are disease ridden and parasitic, so are your snakes . I hope you've found a better supplier than that. Rack-raised rodents ought to be about the cleanest animals you could get. You don't want to know how they raise chickens. . .
> 
> I didn't read the entire epic thread, lol, so I'm sure someone already addressed it. But, sure, humans CAN eat mice. Do you WANT to eat mice? Prolly not. Awfully bony. Same reason we don't eat sparrows or other tiny critters---too much work for not enough meat. But my uncles have stories of roasting rats (filthy tropical rats, not nice sanitary feeder rats) over a fire in Vietnam, and they're still alive. So knock yerself out. People will look at you a little weird though, haha.


He said he is on a budget and willing to eat mice. My guess is someone willing to eat mice dont care if its a quality mouse or not, and if its from a petstore its most likely not. Im disgusted by the thought of eating mice and would not touch one with a 10ft pole even if its the cleanest mouse in the world.

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

> He said he is on a budget and willing to eat mice. My guess is someone willing to eat mice dont care if its a quality mouse or not, and if its from a petstore its most likely not. Im disgusted by the thought of eating mice and would not touch one with a 10ft pole even if its the cleanest mouse in the world.


You would be surprised how quickly that thought process changes after you have gone some time without food.

----------


## highqualityballz

> You would be surprised how quickly that thought process changes after you have gone some time without food.


I mean yeah of course you gotta do what you gotta do, but if it was between owning a snake and eating mice or not owning a snake and being about to afford food. I wouldnt  have snakes.

----------

_redshepherd_ (07-21-2016)

----------


## PhoenixGate

If you've ever read Never Cry Wolf, by Farley Mowat, he actually did an experiment that required him to survive on eating mice through the winter.  No one would believe that wolves ate mice all winter, because they were big predators and how could they survive on little animals with no meat?  

They totally can.  So can we.  You just have to eat a LOT of mice if that's all your eating or it's your primary protein source.  

Your best bet is to fry it, bread it and fry it, or deep fry it.  You might get grossed out by chewing it.  I would suggest getting it into two pieces you can just swallow.

----------


## stickyalvinroll

Sure you can eat it. Cook it thoroughly.

----------


## Vipera Berus

I meant to comment on this but got delayed - dormice were a Roman delicacy so yes they are.

----------


## BeelzeBall.

those mice are better than the food you eat daily, talking about gmo's, hormones, etc etc ...but still

----------

